# Baby bunnies - from day 1 on



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought that I would record the progress of the little ones and share some pictures with everyone of how they're growing. So far, I've been taking pictures of the babies from day 1 and on. I've missed a couple days, but they didn't grow too much during the days I missed.
But here they are!

The first picture is of the black one, that I named Remy, at 1 day old. 
The second picture is of both of the kits at 4 days old.
The third picture is of the little white one at 5 days old.
Fourth picture is of both of them at 6 days old.
The fifth picture, is the one I took today and they're now 7 days old.

I will continue to post pictures of them everyday, to see how fast they grow!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

I am glad they are doing well xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw they look so delicate and sweet


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they look nice and chubby! are u weighing them to make sure they are feeding?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Just make sure you do not use the flash on them, especially while their eyes are shut as it could cause their eyes damage


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm weighing them everyday and they seem to be doing great  Their bellies are so round and chubby haha.
About the flash: I didn't know using flash could damage their little eyes, but I never use flash anyways cause I'm always taking pictures indoors when it's light out. But thanks for letting me know


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have read something like rabbits eyes are 8 times more sensitive to light than us, so I always try to genitally turn light up.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, so I haven't been able to get on the computer much over the past few days. I thought I should take some more pictures of the bunnies to show how fast they've grown! They're 13 days old today, and they won't sit still for a minute so it's hard to get a good picture  .. but I managed to get a few.

The last time I took some pictures of them was when they were only 6 days old.
So here's a few pictures of both from today.
The black one is Remy, and the white/grey/tan one is still unnamed.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwwwww, so so so so so so cuuuuuuuteeeeeee!!!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

*cough* the white and agouti is called Claude


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

on my god how cute are they i love them,,


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha thank you 
They're are so adorable. Every time I walk by the cage and I see them walking around and playing, I just have to go pick them up, I can't resist lol.
Anyway, I took a few more pictures today of the babies in their new cage with their mom. I finally finished their c&c cage, which took a lot more work than I thought it would, but it was all worth it.
Here they are, 16 days old now!

Oh, the black one is Remy and the little white and grey one is Jersey 
Jersey is a spitting image of her mom, Lola. 
The only difference is she has a very small amount of tan around her eyes.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok I went a little picture happy taking pictures today, so for those of you who like looking at them, here is some more 
They're 16 days old in these ones too, and I finally was able to add in some blankets without having to worry about them peeing all over them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awwwww! first time I have spotted this thread 

I guess you are keeping both as they have names 

*Heidi*


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

We're definitely keeping them both 
Here's some pictures from day 20-24


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwww, so so sweet!!! Their little ears are sooooo cute!


----------

